# flights to spanish citys from Alicante



## mosley (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking to visit a few citys while staying in Calpe, is there cheap flights from Alicante? also want to visit canaries, looking for advice and how to go about it on the cheap, there jan to march, thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mosley said:


> Looking to visit a few citys while staying in Calpe, is there cheap flights from Alicante? also want to visit canaries, looking for advice and how to go about it on the cheap, there jan to march, thanks.


I don't know the answer, but this might help

Welcome to the Aena Aeropuertos website - Aena Aeropuertos


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Also try Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com
Have flown from Ali to Madrid a couple of times with Iberia but looking on there you can do madrid, barca etc with Ryanair for pennies.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mosley said:


> Looking to visit a few citys while staying in Calpe, is there cheap flights from Alicante? also want to visit canaries, looking for advice and how to go about it on the cheap, there jan to march, thanks.


In many (although not ALL) cases, it would be cheaper to fly back to the UK and then on to wherever you wish to visit in Spain. Just because the airport where you wish to fly to would be a domestic route as opposed to an International route would not necessarily mean that it would be a chreap flight.

The only tip I could give you would be to check out the Vueling website as they are generally one of the cheaper airlines for flying domestically.


----------

